# Becomer



## samesdavis

Pessoal,
Me ajudem a traduzir essas duas frases? estou enrolado com esse becomer e com o thereafter

I wish you some summer 'cause you're a becomer with blue skies and flowers of dew.
Desejo-lhe algum verão porque você é um 'becomer' com azul céus e flores de orvalho.

I wish ya some laughter and some happy thereafter to give you a frame for your dreams.
Desejo-lhe alguma alegria e alguma felcidade depois disso para lhe dar uma forma para seus sonhos.


----------



## dec-sev

samesdavis said:


> Pessoal,
> Me ajudem a traduzir essas duas frases? estou enrolado com esse becomer e com o thereafter
> 
> I wish you some summer 'cause you're a becomer with blue skies and flowers of dew.
> Desejo-lhe algum verão porque você é um 'becomer' com azul céus e flores de orvalho.




I’m not in the position to judge the sentences in Portuguese but I don’t like those in English. 
Firstly, _*some* summer_. I’m not sure that it’s correct. By the way, is it Ok to say “_Desejo-lhe *algum* verão_”?
Secondly, It’s not clear what _blue skies and flowers of dew_ refers to. To _summer_ or to _becomer_? You may say that it’s an easy guess to say that to _summer_, but still I don't like the construction of the sentence.
Thirdly, who is _becomer_ and why is it in English in the original sentence?



> Desejo-lhe alguma alegria e alguma felcidade depois disso para lhe dar uma forma para seus sonhos.


Felcidade – happiness.
I don’t understand _depois disso para lhe dar_. Again, it may be all but my problem, but I understood it as _I wish you joy and happiness and after that in order to give_…
Not much sense. Could someone please explain it to me.
“_dar uma forma para seus sonhos_:. Supoho que signifique “to realize your dreams”. Correcto?


----------



## samesdavis

Sim, eu sei que a tradução esta errada, por isso pedi ajuda


----------



## coolbrowne

Note que a pregunta pede o indicativo, não o imperativo





samesdavis said:


> Pessoal,
> Me ajudam a traduzir essas duas frases?.


Agora os versos são de 'rap', o que significa que o inglês é horrível e, às vezes, não querem dizer nada. No primeiro verso, a "palavra"  "becomer", que já é uma coisa fabricada, não contribui para o (pobre) sentido da frase. Só serve para rimar com "summer". O verbo "to become" significa _tornar-se_, _virar_, etc. necessita objeto direto. Portanto não pode ser tornado em um adjetivo, mesmo dentro do excesso de informalidade da língua inglesa. Sugiro substituir por outra palavra em português que rime com verão. Finalmente, em "blue skies", "blue" é adjetivo. Qualifica, "skies " (Ufa!). Sob protestos, aqui vai:





samesdavis said:


> Desejo-lhe pouco de verão porque você é um varão  com céus azuis e flores orvalhadas.


E para o segundo, também com certa licença poética (se é que esta palavra se aplica ):


samesdavis said:


> Desejo-lhe muito riso e um futuro feliz que emoldure seus sonhos.


 Até mais ver...


----------



## samesdavis

Obrigado pela segunda frase, já a primeira ainda não ficou legal  
procurei em dicionários, no google e não encontrei tradução, mas no google encontrei em alguns textos, mas não entendi o sentido.

essa de verão e varão foi forte eim


----------



## coolbrowne

Obrigado pela resposta samesdavis

Concordo, hehe 


samesdavis said:


> ...essa de verão e varão foi forte eim


Mas, se me permite, não tentei traduzir "becomer" porque não existe. Levando em conta que se trata de um texto poético (?!) e que a função dessa falsa palavra é rimar com "summer", procurei uma palavra que rimasse com "verão". Na minha opinião (pelo que valha) vai ter que ser por aí. Sugiro procura uma palavra que termine em "ão" e que tenha algo a ver com futuro e/ou transformação.

E, mais que nada, sugiro não tentar "traduzir por internet"





samesdavis said:


> ...procurei em dicionários, no google e não encontrei tradução, mas no google encontrei em alguns textos, mas não entendi o sentido.


É quase garantido que se você achar algo que pretenda ser uma tradução, vai ser uma tremenda patada.

Um abraço


----------



## Dom Casmurro

Me associo à perplexidade geral diante da palavra _becomer_, mas fico pensando que pode ser sinônimo de "ator", "personificador", "transformista", qualquer coisa assim. Ou seja, alguém que representa um personagem, transforma-se em outra pessoa, incorpora outra personalidade, _becomes somebody else_...

Por outro lado, essa frase maluca ("I wish you some summer 'cause you're a becomer with blue skies and flowers of dew.") sugere uma viagem psicodélica, típica dos anos 70. Será que o cara tomou um ácido quando escreveu aquilo?


----------



## coolbrowne

Reitero minha opinião de que essa palavra não merece ser traduzida como se fizesse sentido, mas sei que o pessoal não resiste. 

De qualquer maneira, se fizesse sentido, acho que seria diferente:





Dom Casmurro said:


> ...pode ser sinônimo de "ator", "personificador", "transformista", qualquer coisa assim...


Deveria ser algo como "pessoa com futuro" (promissor? em atividades legítimas ou vida de crime? com 'rap', quem sabe?) e, principalmente, _terminando em "ão"_.

Aliás, é bom já esclarecer que, evidentemente, o outro sentido de become, que é algo como "ser apropriado" ("this dress becomes you", "that is conduct unbecoming a gentleman") não teria nada a fazer aqui, dada a falta de sutileza do texto


----------



## Dom Casmurro

coolbrowne said:


> Reitero minha opinião de que essa palavra não merece ser traduzida como se fizesse sentido, mas sei que o pessoal não resiste.


 Ué, não entendi nada. Coolbrowne, sei que você tem uma opinião. Aliás, nem precisa reiterá-la, mesmo porque ela é bem fraquinha. Só não entendo o seu desdém pelas opiniões que sejam diferentes da sua. Por que esse autoritarismo e essa atitude competitiva? Fica frio, meu amigo, e tente respeitar, com um pouco de condescendência, aqueles que, como nós, não chegam aos seus pés.


----------



## Macunaíma

Do jeito que a coisa vai, se um _rapper_ "mandar uma rima" em que um verso comece com uma ênclise, inclua a palavra "varão" e termine com "flores orvalhadas", vai acabar sendo eleito para a Academia Brasileira de Letras, onde vai poder trocar idéias sobre estilo com Paulo Coelho e José Sarney.


----------



## samesdavis

Alguém saberia me ajudar a completar as frases?


----------



## dec-sev

coolbrowne said:


> Note que a pregunta pede o indicativo, não o imperativoAgora os versos são de 'rap', o que significa que o inglês é horrível e, às vezes, não querem dizer nada. No primeiro verso, a "palavra"  "becomer", que já é uma coisa fabricada, não contribui para o (pobre) sentido da frase. Só serve para rimar com "summer".


Who knows? May be _becomer_ (I agree with all you’ve said about this word) is, so to say, the main word here. It’s not that difficult to find a rhyme to _summer_ after all. For example hammer,newcomer, etc. May be the author wanted to say something with it indeed. But I personally don’t see much sense in trying to understand “lyrics” like this. As you’ve already got it, I confused everything as I thought that *English* was the target language. I see I’ve started my participation in this forum with a wrong thread


----------



## cuchuflete

coolbrowne said:


> Agora os versos são de 'rap', o que significa que o inglês é horrível e, às vezes, não querem dizer nada. No primeiro verso, a "palavra"  "becomer", que já é uma coisa fabricada, não contribui para o (pobre) sentido da frase. Só serve para rimar com "summer".



That is a nice set of wrong assumptions piled upon more wrong assumptions.  If you bother to look for the original source, you will find that the line is not "de rap", but part of a religious lyric by Gloria Gaither.  

Of course you are welcome to your opinions about rap, but they are in no way pertinent to the line in question.  The thread starter requested translation help, not opinionated literary criticism.  

The line, in context, may be seen here: http://rocksinmydryer.typepad.com/shannon/2006/08/i_wish_you.html


----------



## Dom Casmurro

Dei uma olhada na íntegra da letra da Gloria Gaither, e tudo fica claro. A letra começa com uma alusão à primavera, quando a natureza se renova; ao outono (_test time_), ao inverno, tempo de preparação para o crescimento; e ao verão, com seus "blue skies and flowers and dew" (atenção, Samesdaves, não é "blue skies and flowers *of* dew", coisa bem diferente!!). Quanto à famosa palavra _becomer_, continuo embatucado. Mas faço uma proposta, com o cuidado de quem se arrisca a levar um tremendo chega-pra-lá: _becomer_ seria alguém em estado de transformação - ou, adaptando uma definição do Merriam-Webster para _become, somebody who undergoes change or development_ (em harmonia com as transformações ocorridas na natureza ao sabor das quatro estações do ano - que tudo transformam).

A propósito, ia esquecer de comentar: nada mais anti-rap do que a letra da dona Gloria, tão cheia de enlevo, devoção e bons sentimentos.

Por outro lado...





Macunaíma said:


> Do jeito que a coisa vai, se um _rapper_ "mandar uma rima" em que um verso comece com uma ênclise, inclua a palavra "varão" e termine com "flores orvalhadas", vai acabar sendo eleito para a Academia Brasileira de Letras, onde vai poder trocar idéias sobre estilo com Paulo Coelho e José Sarney.


Mas o que eu mais curti foi aquele bonequinho que pisca () logo em seguida à palavra "varão" - como quem diz: "olha só que belo achado... que sacada genial...".


----------



## coolbrowne

Point taken. My mistake 


cuchuflete said:


> That is a nice set of wrong assumptions piled upon more wrong assumptions...


Thank you.


----------



## dec-sev

cuchuflete said:


> That is a nice set of wrong assumptions piled upon more wrong assumptions.  If you bother to look for the original source, you will find that the line is not "de rap", but part of a religious lyric by Gloria Gaither.


 It’s a thread starter who should provide enough context, I believe.  
What about the second phrase? 


> I wish ya some laughter and some happy thereafter to give you a frame for your dreams.


I don’t like _some happy_ and would say _be happy_. I’ve failed to find it in internet and  I don’t dare to ask about it in the English forum. You see, each phrase contains a mistake. There should be _and_, not _of _in the first sentence and there is _ya_ instead of _you_ in the second one. My be there is something else. So, I don’t want to cause “a nice set of wrong assumptions piled upon more wrong assumptions” in the English forum.  If my question is off-topic, just delete this post.
By the way, how do *you* understand _becomer_ in this context?I’ve read the lyric several times and  now I’m more inclined to think that the author struggled with the rhyme indeed. 


> The thread starter requested translation help, not opinionated literary criticism.


I think understanding of _becomer_ is indispensable for that.


----------



## samesdavis

O jeito foi improvisar

Desejo-lhe algum verão porque você vai desfrutar de um céu azul e flores de orvalho.

Desejo-lhe muita alegria e muita felicidade para dar moldura para seus sonhos.

Pronto, cabô.


----------



## Dom Casmurro

Todo bem, mas atenção para este detalhe: no original, está "blue skies and flowers and dew", e não "blue skies and flowers *of* dew", como você escreveu no início do thread. Portanto, não é correta a sua opção por "flores de orvalho".


----------



## olivinha

For those who wish the see the lyrics, I found them here.
I think _becomer_ in the context of this song has to do with the changing of seasons, with the_ vegetation myth_ that there is new life after death, or there is hope after hard times. Let's look at the preceding verses:
_Wish you some test time_
_Some winter and rest time_
_For growing and putting down roots_
_I wish you some summer _
_For you’re a becomer_
_With blue skies and flowers and dew_

Now, let us just change the order of the last 2 verses:
_I wish you some summer _
_With blue skies and flowers and dew_
_For you’re a becomer_

I see _becomer_ in the song as someone able to see hard times (_test times_ or _winter_ in the song) as an opportunity to grow and _become_ a better person. Talvez um sobrevivente, um vencedor ou alguém que sabe superar momentos difíceis e aprender dos mesmos.


----------



## dec-sev

Não comparto a sua admiracão  Olhe:
I wish you some test time, some *winter* and rest time,
*for growing* and putting down roots.
Talvez se trate do homem que vive certos períodos da sua vida:infância, juventude, etc. It may be everyting. Writers sometimes "coin" words and expressions. You can do the same and say someting like _tornador-me_, but it will not have much sense unless you are a poet


----------

